
Show HN: Minecraft terrain generation on the GPU with JavaCL - theanzelm
http://biomesplus.blogspot.com/2011/11/noisy-terrain-brought-to-you-by-my-gpu.html
======
darklajid
NoScript: Your _whole site_ is blank. No content whatsoever. It took me a
while to actually consider the possibility that there's a problem with
JavaScript (or - rather without) and not a slashdot/HN effect, slowing down
the server to a crawl.

I understand degraded experiences if I turn off Javascript. But a completely
empty page is surprisingly bad.

\--

Edit/follow-up (sorry for the noise): Okay, it's a combination of user error
and Google mess. When I went to that link the first time for some reason my
NoScript setup allowed everything on blogspot.com. Which bypasses the sites
noscript tag and serves me a JS only page, containing nothing but script tags
and a stylesheet - from another host, blogblog.com. That was _not_ on my white
list.

If I _disable_ JS for blogspot.com I get

    
    
      This site requires JavaScript.
      You can still visit a non-dynamic version of this blog.
    

with a link to <http://biomesplus.blogspot.com/?v=0>

So - mea culpa.

~~~
tomjen3
It is 2011. Even googlebot supports javascript now.

I wouldn't spend time getting a webapp to work without javascript (a webpage
is another matter, as is a cms).

~~~
darklajid
I'm talking about his blog, right? That's - a webpage. Dynamic content maybe,
CMS if you like.

It's 2011 and JS is source code that you download from a couple of places on
the internet, put in a bowl and execute it in a 'will it blend' kind of style
on your machine. In one of a a number of different sandboxes.

There are valid reasons for not trusting every random script. Let me turn your
response on its head instead:

It is 2011. You should be able to either give me ~something~ ('Sorry, you have
no JS enabled and I won't give you any content without enabling it first') or,
better because it's 2011 and all, have a site that actually shows the
(Interesting! Cool! I'll come back to check that author's site again and know
that this is a meta discussion here) content.

------
pferde
Boom, subscribed to the atom feed on your blog. The rainforest screenshots
look interesting, I'm curious to see further development.

(I only wish I had more free time to "waste" on walking in minecraft's often
beautiful landscapes.)

~~~
theanzelm
thanks! I'm still a student so I try to use my luxury of free time as good as
possible.

